# neutral??



## deven.marie (Feb 29, 2008)

ok so, i hardly ever go neutral, but i've been sick all week and i was in a "blah" mood today. plus i dont think the people in my communications class care what my eyeshadow looks like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anyways here's what i used..

*face:*
select spf 15 in nc44
revlon concealor stick
sassed up ipp
belightful ipp
hipness blush

*eyes:*
udpp
liza eyes am quad
mulch 
carbon
ricepaper
almay liquid liner
nyc pencil liner
diorshow mascara

*lips:*
vaseline
up note l/s
sugar trance l/g




yay pics!!





my scar looks really shiny in this one, haha..





hooray for friday


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 29, 2008)

You look really pretty


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Feb 29, 2008)

This is very nice!!! what's wrong with neutral?


----------



## deven.marie (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *friend_of_MAC* 

 
_This is very nice!!! what's wrong with neutral?_

 
nothing at all, im just a colorful person usually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i actually might go neutral more often, i like how this turned out..


----------



## nunu (Feb 29, 2008)

gorgeous!! i love it


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Feb 29, 2008)

You are smokin HOT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love it!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 29, 2008)

Very pretty.  You're so cute.


----------



## Flammable (Feb 29, 2008)

nicee!!


----------



## TUPRNUT (Feb 29, 2008)

Beautiful! I just got Mulch and needed some inspiration to use it... thanks!


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 29, 2008)

gorgeous! i love the neutral look.


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Feb 29, 2008)

So, so pretty!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Feb 29, 2008)

Love this look!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Feb 29, 2008)

Dang i love this.You look beautiful!


----------



## NaturallyME (Feb 29, 2008)

you look great and i love the hair!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 1, 2008)

gorgeous lady!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 1, 2008)

Hot look!!!


----------



## nanilei (Mar 1, 2008)

very pretty!!


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 1, 2008)

You look super pretty!


----------



## mmitsjojo (Mar 1, 2008)

i love it


----------



## angeluv009 (Mar 1, 2008)

Girl this is HOT! Like your on FIRE hot!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Mar 1, 2008)

*~*You look amazing!!!*~*


----------



## Baby Mac (Mar 1, 2008)

Fantastic..love your hair!


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 1, 2008)

omg! you are gorgeous !


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 1, 2008)

Gorgeous and your skin looks flawless !!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 1, 2008)

You are very pretty


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow, this looks really great!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 5, 2008)

I fuckin want your HAIR!!!!!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 5, 2008)

you look soo beautiful!! i like that look a lot


----------



## caramel_kisses (Mar 5, 2008)

This look is amazing.  You're gorgeous.


----------



## productjunkie (Mar 7, 2008)

you are stunning!


----------



## MisaMayah (Mar 24, 2008)

i luv it- ur soooo pretty =)


----------



## catysuewho (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow, that really really suits you! And your hair is soooooooo pretty!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Mar 24, 2008)

you are a very pretty girl.. and ur look is amazing


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 24, 2008)

You still look great with neutrals


----------



## bluebird08 (Mar 24, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## Jot (Mar 25, 2008)

really pretty


----------



## Pamcakes (Jul 20, 2008)

Youre gorgeous!!!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 20, 2008)

This is really pretty!


----------



## deven.marie (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks everyone!!


----------



## zeroxstar (Jul 20, 2008)

this is in no way a boring neutral, you look super hot! loove it


----------



## alienman (Jul 20, 2008)

for someone who doesn't normally do neutral, you sure pull it off flawlessly!  love love love love love it


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 20, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## lukinamama (Jul 20, 2008)

you look so beautiful


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 20, 2008)

you are soooooo pretty


----------



## Kenna23 (Mar 1, 2009)

i love the neutral eye on you. it looks really nice.


----------



## amberenees (Mar 1, 2009)

sOooOoO sOft...
soOooOoOo perrr*deee...

& all i see is beautiful skin... i think when you have 'em (((scars))) you just lOOk for them in your pix...GOD knows is do...

l-Oh-v-ee it mama!!!


----------



## natural17 (Mar 1, 2009)

pretty make up. pretty girl.


----------



## Princesslisax3 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pretty =) Your skin is flawless I lovesss it <3*


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 26, 2009)

you should do neautral more often! this looks great!


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 27, 2009)

i love it! i live in neutral makeup lol.


----------



## kariii (Sep 27, 2009)

Deven, i'm jealous of how beautiful you are.


----------

